

This App Lets You Crowdsource Dating Advice... While You're On Dates - scarmig
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026519/tech-forecast/this-app-lets-you-crowdsource-dating-advice-while-youre-on-dates

======
greenyoda
_" While out on a date, you crowdsource real-time advice from Facebook
friends, Crowdpilot's community of users, and/or strangers from Amazon's
Mechanical Turk program (whose participants earn a nominal fee-per-minute to
tune in), as they listen in on your date via your phone's microphone. (You are
advised to disclose this early on in the date.)"_

Broadcasting a personal conversation to unknown people sounds incredibly
creepy. What if the person you're dating happens to know some of those people
(e.g., they're a friend of one of your Facebook friends)?

And what kind of impression does it give to a prospective partner? That you're
so socially inept that you can't go on a date without someone's help? That you
care more about fiddling with your phone than talking to the person in front
of you?

Technology is not really the answer to _every_ problem.

